# 6 Stupid Gun Myths Everyone Believes (Thanks to Movies)



## daftandbarmy (17 Apr 2012)

6 Stupid Gun Myths Everyone Believes (Thanks to Movies)

Hollywood wants you dead. We said it. We don't know why. We don't know what they could possibly gain from it, but it's true all the same. Hollywood has been teaching you lessons about guns for decades and decades. Hollywood wants you to build your entire understanding of guns based on the gun tropes they parade in all of their movies. Hollywood wants these gun rules ingrained so deeply in you that you apply these lessons in real life. Even though doing so will kill you.

That's right. All of the lessons Hollywood has taught you about guns are wrong.

Dead wrong.



Read more: 6 Stupid Gun Myths Everyone Believes (Thanks to Movies) | Cracked.com http://www.cracked.com/article_19781_6-stupid-gun-myths-everyone-believes-thanks-to-movies.html#ixzz1sGb7zKi6


----------



## FlyingDutchman (17 Apr 2012)

There is more to that too, not just for guns, take a look here.

 http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TelevisionIsTryingToKillUs


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (17 Apr 2012)

I must say I was rather hesitant to click on a link that had six stupid gun myths. Surely there must be many more than six.
I thought for sure they would have mentioned the classic :
"Toss the gun away when you run out of ammunition."


----------



## exabedtech (17 Apr 2012)

not sure about a mac10, but I wouldn't want to be in the same room where a cocked SMG gets dropped down the stairs


----------



## Remius (17 Apr 2012)

I love Cracked.com


----------



## xo31@711ret (19 Apr 2012)

I was always partial to nuclear hand grenades that seemed to blow the crap out of any type of vehicle including tanks & battle ships... ;D


----------



## exabedtech (19 Apr 2012)

xo31@711ret said:
			
		

> I was always partial to nuclear hand grenades that seemed to blow the crap out of any type of vehicle including tanks & battle ships... ;D



ya, I remember the 1st time I saw a hand grenade being thrown (real one, lol).  What a disappointment!!!!!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Apr 2012)

Mac 10's never run out of ammo, the magazine is actually a Tardis that stores the ammo in another dimension.


----------



## my72jeep (19 Apr 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Mac 10's never run out of ammo, the magazine is actually a Tardis that stores the ammo in another dimension.


 :goodpost:


----------



## Retired AF Guy (19 Apr 2012)

exabedtech said:
			
		

> not sure about a mac10, but I wouldn't want to be in the same room where a cocked SMG gets dropped down the stairs



If you look at the pictures of the MAC-10 in the article it appears the MAC has a grip safety at the rear of the pistol grip. If so, unless something is depressing the grip safety (e.g. a persons hand or if its taped ) the gun shouldn't fire.  The old 9 mm SMGs or a Sten gun are a different story.


----------



## my72jeep (19 Apr 2012)

exabedtech said:
			
		

> not sure about a mac10, but I wouldn't want to be in the same room where a cocked SMG gets dropped down the stairs


way back in 83 my Mcpl taught me a trick for room clearing with out grenades "toss SMG with 32 rd mag through window jump way out of way, wait for it to jam or empty. Room cleared. come to think of it that was the same Mcpl that taught me about paper match sticks.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Apr 2012)

I like the pistol canted to the side one.  you know....like gangstas!!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Apr 2012)

_The M-10 was built predominantly from steel stampings. A notched cocking handle protrudes from the top of the receiver, and by turning the handle 90° would lock the bolt, and act as an indicator that the weapon is unable to fire. The M-10 has a telescoping bolt, which wraps around the barrel. This allows a more compact weapon, and balances the weight of the weapon over the pistol grip where the magazine is located. The M-10 fires from an open bolt, and in addition, the light weight of the bolt results in a rapid rate of fire. The barrel is threaded to accept a suppressor, which worked by reducing the discharge's sound, without attempting to reduce the velocity of the bullet. At the suggestion of the United States Army, Ingram added a small bracket with a small strap beneath the muzzle to aid in controlling recoil during fully automatic fire._

From wiki
I have fondled then at Shot, a rather crude weapon, I don't think they have a grip safety even in the latest models.


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Apr 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> way back in 83 my Mcpl taught me a trick for room clearing with out grenades "toss SMG with 32 rd mag through window jump way out of way, wait for it to jam or empty. Room cleared. come to think of it that was the same Mcpl that taught me about paper match sticks.



It's a myth. I tried that with live ammo a few times (in another country and another time/space continuum so of course the statute of limitations is expired) and it didn't work. Sterling takes the fun out of everything!


----------



## Jager (19 Apr 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I like the pistol canted to the side one.  you know....like gangstas!!



Want a quick way to jam a pistol... Try this (I did just to see, jams within 1 to 2 round on several pistols I've tried it on. Only one that didnt Jam was a Revolver  ;D)


----------



## Retired AF Guy (19 Apr 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> _The M-10 was built predominantly from steel stampings. A notched cocking handle protrudes from the top of the receiver, and by turning the handle 90° would lock the bolt, and act as an indicator that the weapon is unable to fire. The M-10 has a telescoping bolt, which wraps around the barrel. This allows a more compact weapon, and balances the weight of the weapon over the pistol grip where the magazine is located. The M-10 fires from an open bolt, and in addition, the light weight of the bolt results in a rapid rate of fire. The barrel is threaded to accept a suppressor, which worked by reducing the discharge's sound, without attempting to reduce the velocity of the bullet. At the suggestion of the United States Army, Ingram added a small bracket with a small strap beneath the muzzle to aid in controlling recoil during fully automatic fire._
> 
> From wiki
> I have fondled then at Shot, a rather crude weapon, I don't think they have a grip safety even in the latest models.



You're right ... what I thought was a grip safety was just part of the pistol grip design. Still call BS on throwing a MAC-10 down a stairways would fire and the chances of actually hitting someone, let-alone hitting some one in the kill zone are pretty slim at best.


----------



## q_1966 (19 Apr 2012)

Firing the Sten while holding onto the magazine, as portrayed in the video game Call of Duty 2.







vs.






http://www.imfdb.org/wiki/Call_of_Duty_2


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Apr 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I like the pistol canted to the side one.  you know....like gangstas!!



Luckily they have just the product you're looking for right here:


----------



## medicineman (19 Apr 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Luckily they have just the product you're looking for right here:



That's friggin hysterical!!

MM


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Apr 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Luckily they have just the product you're looking for right here:


No. Way.  That's gotta be bogus...


----------



## my72jeep (19 Apr 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> It's a myth. I tried that with live ammo a few times (in another country and another time/space continuum so of course the statute of limitations is expired) and it didn't work. Sterling takes the fun out of everything!


Ok worked with blanks but it would jam 2-1 and the match stick worked blank or live every time.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Apr 2012)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> Firing the Sten while holding onto the magazine, as portrayed in the video game Call of Duty 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holding the mag like that causes the mag to "rock" in the mag well, this changes the angle the bullet at the feedlips presents to the oncoming breechblock, if the bullet is not stripped from the mag correctly, a jam is most likely to occur. Hence the reason we were taught not to hold the SMG that way.


----------



## PanaEng (20 Apr 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Ok worked with blanks but it would jam 2-1 and the match stick worked blank or live every time.


Didn't work for me (tried several times with blanks); maybe mine was a less used one and still had a "tighter fit" on the bolt and sear/trigger mech.

cheers,
Frank


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Apr 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Holding the mag like that causes the mag to "rock" in the mag well, this changes the angle the bullet at the feedlips presents to the oncoming breechblock, if the bullet is not stripped from the mag correctly, a jam is most likely to occur. Hence the reason we were taught not to hold the SMG that way.



You are wise in the ways of the SMG, Jedi Master!


----------



## medicineman (20 Apr 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> You are wise in the ways of the SMG, Jedi Master!



I tried the LCF thing with mags taped together once on an exercise (I wasn't issued the proper mag pouch) and I remember having a contact and hearing a dead man's click - same sort of effect as holding the mags.  

My dad, who'd been in during the 60's, told me there is another reason they don't like people doing that - fingies get too close to the breach and get nibbled or hit the mag release.  Both are what one might call bad in a gunfight...

MM


----------



## a_majoor (22 Apr 2012)

Mythbusters has examined all kinds of gun myths (including weird ones like shooting through a carton of milk to prevent the muzzle flash from triggering an explosion), and in almost every case the myth was busted. Watch on YouTube but don't try these at home...


----------



## bick (22 Apr 2012)

When I was in 1 RCR, we had a MCpl who used to be in the USMC.  He swore to anyone that would listen that he shot the first nuclear bullet and that it "took the top clear off that hill."


He was serious.


----------



## medicineman (22 Apr 2012)

He didn't care to elaborate on how much LSD he'd dropped prior to that did he  ;D?

MM


----------



## GnyHwy (22 Apr 2012)

Rhodesian said:
			
		

> When I was in 1 RCR, we had a MCpl who used to be in the USMC.  He swore to anyone that would listen that he shot the first nuclear bullet and that it "took the top clear off that hill."
> 
> 
> He was serious.



Now I know he was lying.  The first one was shot by the scientist who invented it.  I believe he went by the name Wile. E. something.


----------



## NavyShooter (22 Apr 2012)

Mythbusters is "junk" science....their quick soundbytes contain a minimum of useful information.

If you'd like a good read about firearms history, and things that have been done with them experimentally, I can STRONGLY recommend "Hatcher's Notebook."

http://www.milsurps.com/content.php?r=439-Hatcher-s-Notebook-(by-Julian-S.-Hatcher)


----------



## Retired AF Guy (22 Apr 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> That's friggin hysterical!!
> 
> MM



Its a fake site.


----------



## Kalatzi (22 Apr 2012)

""way back in 83 my Mcpl taught me a trick for room clearing with out grenades "toss SMG with 32 rd mag through window jump way out of way, wait for it to jam or empty. Room cleared. come to think of it that was the same Mcpl that taught me about paper match sticks.

It's a myth. I tried that with live ammo a few times (in another country and another time/space continuum so of course the statute of limitations is expired) and it didn't work. Sterling takes the fun out of everything!  "

I can think of one person who would disagree - if he could. 

Related trivia question - How nmany CF personnel killed during the FLQ Crisis

A: One, A signaller jumped off the back of a Deuce + 1/2 with the bolt back on his UNMODIFIED Sterling - Bolt jumped the receiver and fired the round killing him


----------



## medicineman (22 Apr 2012)

Wonder where his finger was... :

MM


----------



## Kalatzi (22 Apr 2012)

They modded the SMG after that

M72jeep and other may  attest to the folded safrty match in the safety sear of the FN C1 for full auto. 

I don't know that it overrode teh safety ALL the time, but I've seen one fired when dropped, the guy tripped over a tree trunk.


----------



## medicineman (23 Apr 2012)

Kalatzi said:
			
		

> They modded the SMG after that
> 
> M72jeep and other may  attest to the folded safrty match in the safety sear of the FN C1 for full auto.
> 
> I don't know that it overrode teh safety ALL the time, but I've seen one fired when dropped, the guy tripped over a tree trunk.



I have used both the FNC1 and C1 SMG, since they were still in use when I originally got in and used them extensively on exercises and on the range.  I've seen people use a match stick or gun tape on the sear of the C1 to make it a C2...with blanks though.  My dad saw a dweeb back in the 60's do that with live rounds and it warped the barrel.  I've never seen an ND or accidentally on purpose discharge from dropping a C1 SMG - as it's an open bolt weapon, the trigger weight was fairly robust and the sears generally well seated to prevent that sort of thing from happening.  I've  seen it drop tested and tried that trick of tossing - never worked.  All ND's I've seen with the SMG were because the safety was off and the trigger was squeezed and I've seen a few.  I've never seen one runaway...had a long burst from a runaway C6 trigger a stand to with us in Kabul - both sears failed on the gun, so I suppose it can happen, but I've never seen it happen on the SMG.

MM


----------



## Kalatzi (23 Apr 2012)

"I've seen people use a match stick or gun tape on the sear of the C1 to make it a C2...with blanks though""

For very good reason, The FAL that the Belgians marketed was designed for full auto - beefed up barrel and receiver similar to C2

The C1 and I believe the various SLRs were not designed for this, and catastrophic failure  on auto was a real option. 

Thank God we were indestructible, as are all youth. 

I can recall going to some  Summer concentrations and the first thing the armourers did was check the safety sears. 

I've also heard more than once the command ÖPn your own time - Fire"

Followed by  "BRaaaaP"   from a post  on the C1 range, usually follwed by a short period of silence followed by ....


----------



## Kalatzi (23 Apr 2012)

to clarify  stunned silence '- followed by WTF?


----------



## medicineman (23 Apr 2012)

Kalatzi said:
			
		

> "I've seen people use a match stick or gun tape on the sear of the C1 to make it a C2...with blanks though""
> 
> For very good reason, The FAL that the Belgians marketed was designed for full auto - beefed up barrel and receiver similar to C2



Hence this:  





			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> My dad saw a dweeb back in the 60's do that with live rounds and it warped the barrel.



MM


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Apr 2012)

Movies showing "snipers" making shots from 500 meters + in the standing position. Correct me if I am wrong, please.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Apr 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Movies showing "snipers" making shots from 500 meters + in the standing position. Correct me if I am wrong, please.



_Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows_ comes to mind.


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Apr 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Movies showing "snipers" making shots from 500 meters + in the standing position. Correct me if I am wrong, please.



Let me qualify that with "standing unsupported position"  :facepalm:


----------



## BernDawg (23 Apr 2012)

I was really impressed when the SMG would fire 2-3 rounds when you only wanted to fire 1. Usually with blanks, the rounds wouldn't be powerful enough to cycle the bolt all the way back to engage the bolt catch and she'd keep going!


----------



## Tank Troll (23 Apr 2012)

I had an SMG run away on the range (sear was worn.) I've had one fire when the pistol grip hit the frozen ground while doing up he sees me down. I've had all the rounds come out the bottom end of the mag because the locking nub for the plate was worn out. I've had run away C6s in tanks one due to faulty firing solenoid and one was a faulty trigger mec. You can fire gangsta style with out a jam........if your left handed


----------



## Retired AF Guy (23 Apr 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Movies showing "snipers" making shots from 500 meters + in the standing position. Correct me if I am wrong, please.



Or snipers at the same range or longer making headshots (albeit in the prone position), sometimes against a moving target. 

Or my favourite is where the assassin gets into position and opens his guncase, pulls out the rifle body, screws on the barrel and then clips the rifle scope to the rifle. Puts the scope on his target, squeezes the trigger and *Bam!* the targets dead.


----------



## exabedtech (25 Apr 2012)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Or snipers at the same range or longer making headshots (albeit in the prone position), sometimes against a moving target.
> 
> Or my favourite is where the assassin gets into position and opens his guncase, pulls out the rifle body, screws on the barrel and then clips the rifle scope to the rifle. Puts the scope on his target, squeezes the trigger and *Bam!* the targets dead.



I'm no sniper, but trained with the snipers on our team plenty out at CFSAC back in the day when it was called that.  A few of our matches were at the 500m point with the good old iron sight C7 and yes, I could hit that bull fairly regularly at that range.  For our snipers who at that time were firing on moving 'hun's head' targets (more or less head sized) with a tiny bull at greater ranges (900m I believe) I'd be disappointed if those guys couldnt get a first shot kill from 500m prone. 

As for the quickly assembled rifle... they sure do lose  zero pretty easily when taken down, but we had drills for attaching the C79 that did a good job of minimizing it.


----------



## xo31@711ret (25 Apr 2012)

spent 6 years as an RCRin the early 80's before I LOTPed to medic; we used the smig plenty of times; it was the weapon for drivers, especally grizzly drivers. Seen plenty of runaway smigs  do the 'runaway' with blanks on ex & live rounds on the range; and plenty of "ND"s" like tank troll says on ex; but as Tank Troll said, the smigs were at the end of lives even in the mid 80's...


----------



## Loachman (25 Apr 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> All ND's I've seen with the SMG were because the safety was off and the trigger was squeezed and I've seen a few.



I've seen two where the weapon was not fully cocked on "Load" (in the days - mid-seventies - before there was a separate "Load" and "Ready"). The cocking handle was released just prior to the sear engaging each time. Both were caused by experienced and competent individuals, and I was one of them. That was also in the days before charges were routinely laid for NDs and the only penalty was deep personal embarrassment.

It seemed to me that the safer method of loading that particular weapon would have been to first cock it, then put the change lever to safe, and finally insert the magazine.


----------



## eurowing (25 Apr 2012)

I had the same experience with the SMG, thinking it was fully cocked and getting a loud surprise.  As a Despatch Rider the damnable weapon was mine and while scoring marksman with the 9 Mil and the FN, I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn with with a Smig after the first round.  The recoil was so slow,  I just didn't have the rythym.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 Apr 2012)

It took practice to hold it steady as the bolt travelled forward. Once you figured it out, you could do quite well with it, and short burst worked quite well as the recoil and forward mass worked against each other to help steady it. The problem I found is that few people understood how to get the best out of it. Took the time in Vegas to try out the Uzi. I found it was very accurate with 3rd bursts producing cloverleafs at 15 metres and far more comfortable to carry than the SMG which had either the cocking handle, pistol grip or mag digging into you. The Uzi is heavier though.


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Apr 2012)

When I was in the MO I had the SMG as my personal weapon.  Loved it.  I could after a while, fire it from the hip and make a tin can dance.  Never had a problem with mine but was always cognizant on where the muzzle was pointing and not to handle her too roughly.  

A partner I had on the Highway Patrol was a former Winnipeg City officer.  He had a case where a gun collector had his collection ripped off.  One of the weapons was a brand new, single shot only SMG.  Stan was able to recover the weapons and following their return to the owner he purchased the SMG.  It was beautiful all brand new like that, nice finish, everything tight and a decent magazine.


----------



## Loachman (26 Apr 2012)

There was a room-clearing concept in 4RCR in the early seventies, which involved special 9mm ammo for the SMG. It was thought that it would be a good idea to have the bullets made out of that hard, dark blue, bouncy rubber from which Super Balls http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Ball were made. One would fire a whole magazine's worth through the doorway and then close the door and wait for a few minutes. The occupants would then be found dead in the room, covered in a bazillion tiny bruises - pummelled to death by thirty little projectiles pinging around the room, no matter what they were hiding behind.

Another proposal was for a semi-automatic version of the old 3.5 inch rocket launcher, fed from a six-round gravity-operated magazine, as an anti-bunker/pillbox weapon. Two bunkers/pillboxes could be taken out with one load. The first, second, fourth, and fifth rounds would have wooden warheads, and the third and sixth would have HE. The operator would creep around behind the target and fire three rounds at the door in succession. The first two would make a "knock knock" sound, and the third would enter through the now open door to kill the occupants.


----------



## my72jeep (26 Apr 2012)

Another proposal was for a semi-automatic version of the old 3.5 inch rocket launcher, fed from a six-round gravity-operated magazine, as an anti-bunker/pillbox weapon. Two bunkers/pillboxes could be taken out with one load. The first, second, fourth, and fifth rounds would have wooden warheads, and the third and sixth would have HE. The operator would creep around behind the target and fire three rounds at the door in succession. The first two would make a "knock knock" sound, and the third would enter through the now open door to kill the occupants.


Holly cow Batman what drugs were they on to come up with that one?


----------



## Loachman (26 Apr 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Holly cow Batman what drugs were they on to come up with that one?



Boredom and beer.


----------



## my72jeep (26 Apr 2012)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Boredom and beer.


Wow I'v been drunk and bored but thats the worst Knock knock joke ever.


----------



## Tank Troll (26 Apr 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> When I was in the MO I had the SMG as my personal weapon.  Loved it.  I could after a while, fire it from the hip and make a tin can dance.  Never had a problem with mine but was always cognizant on where the muzzle was pointing and not to handle her too roughly.



Some guys got really good with it. I had a WO in RCD that could cut a figure 11 post of with half a mag or so. I managed to qualify with it every year.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Apr 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Another proposal was for a semi-automatic version of the old 3.5 inch rocket launcher, fed from a six-round gravity-operated magazine, as an anti-bunker/pillbox weapon. Two bunkers/pillboxes could be taken out with one load. The first, second, fourth, and fifth rounds would have wooden warheads, and the third and sixth would have HE. The operator would creep around behind the target and fire three rounds at the door in succession. The first two would make a "knock knock" sound, and the third would enter through the now open door to kill the occupants.
> 
> 
> Holly cow Batman what drugs were they on to come up with that one?



Manpad version of the Ontas


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Apr 2012)

I rather like how the actors can order their others around in an almost normal voice during a firefight.  :

No barrel changes on HMGs
Hollywood magazines
Nuclear hand grenades


----------



## Loachman (27 Apr 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I rather like how the actors can order their others around in an almost normal voice during a firefight.  :



And synchronize watches on the helicopter (which _*always*_ makes Bell 47 - piston-engined M*A*S*H helicopter - noises) five minutes back from the LZ in a normal voice, too. The pilot is usually wearing a monocular NVG for night insertions as well, for the purpose of making the landing more amusing for all involved.


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 Apr 2012)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Some guys got really good with it. I had a WO in RCD that could cut a figure 11 post of with half a mag or so. I managed to qualify with it every year.



I was always impressed by the penetration power of the 9mm. We did lots of shooting at different things (legally, within certain ethical contexts) and the SMG was pretty good at getting through various types of cover.


----------



## GnyHwy (27 Apr 2012)

Glad I found this gem.  Great compilation video, with Spanish voice over and played to Aldo Nova "Fantasy"; this one has it all, and then some.  

Arnold Schwarzenegger "Commando".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVR322VBZE4&feature=fvst  

Classic.


----------



## a_majoor (27 Apr 2012)

Not really a myth, but I always hated the plastic magazines that were issued with the C7. The damed things would either not feed (lips would crack and split on the magazines), or the bottoms would fall off, or shatter in cold weather if you hit the ground too hard when pepperpotting. You always wondered how anyone could see something so obviously deficient yet still approve it for use...


----------



## medicineman (28 Apr 2012)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> You always wondered how anyone could see something so obviously deficient yet still approve it for use...



Someone who's life never depended on them working.

MM


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Apr 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Someone who's life never depended on them working.
> 
> MM



Or maybe had other interests .....


----------



## medicineman (28 Apr 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Or maybe had other interests .....



That too...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Apr 2012)

Kalatzi said:
			
		

> They modded the SMG after that



No they didn't. Do not post unqualified information.

Quite simply, if the Sterling SMG was not on 'Safe', the bolt was not locked.

If the weapons had a sudden jolt to the buttstock, like jumping off the back of a truck and hitting it on the ground while it's pointed at your face, the bolt could ride back a few inches.

This was enough travel to pick up a round, chamber it and fire it with the fixed firing pin.

The same problem existed with the Sten, however, the bolt was locked, in the forward position, in a different manner. The cocking handle could be pushed through to engage a hole in the body on the other side. Something that was taught as SOP for normal carry.

Having been issued both, I'm more than familiar with them. The Sterling SMG has a very robust trigger mech and will hold the bolt back should it travel under power from firing, unless something interferes with the travel. You'd be lotto lucky to get it to fire once, let alone more than twice by throwing it.

Ditto for the Sten. Once the first round fires, and the bolt travels fully to the rear, it will be engaged and locked by the sear, unless interfered with.

Throwing it into a room just gives your enemy another weapon with a full thirty round mag.

People here are getting confused with the term SMG, so far as Sten and Sterling. They are both, invariably, SMGs.

However, in the Canadian military context:

When we had both in stores, a Sten was called a Sten. The Sterling seldom went by it's manufactured moniker and was the weapon we typically called the SMG. We seldom, if ever, used the terms Sten and SMG in the same sentence, unless talking about both.


----------



## q_1966 (6 May 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> No they didn't. Do not post unqualified information.
> 
> Quite simply, if the Sterling SMG was not on 'Safe', the bolt was not locked.
> 
> ...





> In World War II, early versions of the British Sten gun were notorious for accidentally discharging when dropped. While dropping any long gun with loaded chamber can be dangerous, the use of a soft bronze bolt in early Stens—allowing the sear contact area to wear down quickly—made ADs even more likely.
> 
> As the early Sten gun illustrates, "poor design," including the specification of unsuitable component materials, is sometimes cited as a cause for some firearms being "unsafe." Surely, any firearm that can discharge by itself when loaded is unsafe, and no user would want to handle a firearm that has a high likelihood of accidental discharge when employed for its intended use. But, firearm designs incorporating fewer safeties are not intrinsically unsafe—see discussion of long-guns above—even if they do require competence and proper training for safe use.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accidental_discharge
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negligent_discharge



> The Sten underwent various design improvements over the course of the war. For example, the Mark 4 cocking handle and corresponding hole drilled in the receiver were created to lock the bolt in the closed position to reduce the likelihood of accidental discharges inherent in the design.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sten_Gun

Weren't a lot of people unofficially drilling holes in the receiver prior to it being an official modification?


----------

